# UGA Capital One Bowl Bound



## brownceluse (Dec 2, 2012)

http://www.ledger-enquirer.com/2012/12/02/2297783/georgia-to-play-nebraska-in-the.html#storylink=rss


----------



## riprap (Dec 2, 2012)

I hope CMR goes out with a bang.


----------



## brownceluse (Dec 2, 2012)

Bring on the corn huskers!


----------



## BROWNING7WSM (Dec 2, 2012)

Yep


----------



## rhbama3 (Dec 2, 2012)

Go Dawgs!!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Dec 2, 2012)

brownceluse said:


> http://www.ledger-enquirer.com/2012/12/02/2297783/georgia-to-play-nebraska-in-the.html#storylink=rss



That's just messed up. Y'all deserve a BCS bowl, and certainly don't deserve to be playing a #23 ranked team.


----------



## riprap (Dec 2, 2012)

The drought this year has hurt them bad.


----------



## Thanatos (Dec 2, 2012)

Does Nebraska throw it around? I'd love to see JJ go out with a 4 sack or 5 sack game.


----------



## tjl1388 (Dec 2, 2012)

C'mon down. The weathers fine. If anyone needs any Orlando info feel free to hit me up. 

Side note...uGA is gonna pillage Nebraska. They suck baaaad.


----------



## Sylvan (Dec 2, 2012)

Gurley should be able to put up some big numbers on Nebraska.
Wisconsin put 539 yards rushing on them.


----------



## Dudley Do-Wrong (Dec 2, 2012)

Didn't Nebraska just get their butts kicked?  UGA needs/deserves a quality opponent.  This is a joke.


----------



## Sylvan (Dec 2, 2012)

Dudley Do-Wrong said:


> Didn't Nebraska just get their butts kicked?  UGA needs/deserves a quality opponent.  This is a joke.



Ya unranked Wisconsin beat them 70-31


----------



## Gadestroyer74 (Dec 2, 2012)

Nebraska got be by unranked Wisconsin 70 to 31 yesterday yeah this outta be a good game.... What a bunch of crap


----------



## Sylvan (Dec 2, 2012)

Bowl games would be much better if they were all set by rankings.
Georgia vs Kansas St. or Stanford would be a much better game to watch.


----------



## Unicoidawg (Dec 2, 2012)

What a slap in the face....... Makes me sick.


----------



## biggdogg (Dec 2, 2012)

looks like 3 teams ranked outside the top 15 will be in BCS bowls. Louisville (Sugar), Northern Illinois (Orange) and Wisconsin (Rose). There's no reason that UGA and A&M shouldn't be in a BCS bowl. Bowl affiliations should be for all the other bowls and put the best teams in the BCS bowls. There should be no affiliations in the BCS bowls. period.


----------



## rhbama3 (Dec 2, 2012)

The conferences  Bowl tie-in's didn't give UGA much option. I guess they could have possibly played Oklahoma in the Cotton bowl but the payout would be a million less.


----------



## rhbama3 (Dec 2, 2012)

biggdogg said:


> looks like 3 teams ranked outside the top 15 will be in BCS bowls. Louisville (Sugar), Northern Illinois (Orange) and Wisconsin (Rose). There's no reason that UGA and A&M shouldn't be in a BCS bowl. Bowl affiliations should be for all the other bowls and put the best teams in the BCS bowls. There should be no affiliations in the BCS bowls. period.



This is exactly why we are where we are now.  The idea was to prevent one conference from dominating the big money bowls.


----------



## biggdogg (Dec 2, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> This is exactly why we are where we are now.  The idea was to prevent one conference from dominating the big money bowls.



that won't change with the playoff either.


----------



## Boudreaux (Dec 2, 2012)

Doesn't UGA have a standing invite to this game?


----------



## Gadestroyer74 (Dec 2, 2012)

Unicoidawg said:


> What a slap in the face....... Makes me sick.


that was my exact thoughts !!!


----------



## KyDawg (Dec 2, 2012)

I think it is the Outback Bowl that we usally get Brad. Not that there is that much difference in them.


----------



## Gadestroyer74 (Dec 2, 2012)

I guess we are gonna play like pee wee football where we don't keep score and everybody gets a trophy kinda thing... If the sec has the best teams and talent then so be it.. Put your big boy pants on and get better.. That's ridiculous how its done..


----------



## Twiggbuster (Dec 2, 2012)

Gadestroyer74 said:


> I guess we are gonna play like pee wee football where we don't keep score and everybody gets a trophy kinda thing... If the sec has the best teams and talent then so be it.. Put your big boy pants on and get better.. That's ridiculous how its done..



This^

Bowls are a joke!
bring on the playoffs!!!!


----------



## rhbama3 (Dec 2, 2012)

biggdogg said:


> that won't change with the playoff either.



The point i was getting at was that if the BCS Bowls went solely by ranking( 1st-10th?), we'd have at least 4 schools( if not 5) in the prestige bowls.


----------



## Sylvan (Dec 2, 2012)

Playoffs are gonna be just as bad if not worse than the BCS.


----------



## elfiii (Dec 2, 2012)

Sylvan said:


> Ya unranked Wisconsin beat them 70-31



Then we need to beat them 140 -3 to insult the BCS folks. I hope Richt let's them do it to send a message.


----------



## Gadestroyer74 (Dec 2, 2012)

I know when I played football if we stunk and got best 70-31 we wasn't good enough to make the playoffs or a bowl game sure as heck didn't need to be playing in one . Now The way some of these bowl games are shaping up you can get the breaks beat off you and have a losing record and still make a bowl game. Yet you play the champsionship game and now your a nobody.. Go figure .. Pee wee football rocks !!! Where is my trophy I stomped at a rattle snake and got bit that's his fault .. I still win lol


----------



## HucK Finn (Dec 2, 2012)

elfiii said:


> Then we need to beat them 140 -3 to insult the BCS folks. I hope Richt let's them do it to send a message.



Yep.... I even say black it out, and beat the tar out of em.


----------



## elfiii (Dec 2, 2012)

HucK Finn said:


> Yep.... I even say black it out, and beat the tar out of em.



Not me Huck. I want the Dawgs to burn down the whole state of Nebraska and I want it on every TV in the nation. 6 days later I want 'Bama to burn the whole state of Indiana to the ground so once and for all BCS is recognized for the bad joke it is.


----------



## brownceluse (Dec 2, 2012)

elfiii said:


> Not me Huck. I want the Dawgs to burn down the whole state of Nebraska and I want it on every TV in the nation. 6 days later I want 'Bama to burn the whole state of Indiana to the ground so once and for all BCS is recognized for the bad joke it is.



This This This and This!!!!!


----------



## KyDawg (Dec 2, 2012)

Gadestroyer74 said:


> I know when I played football if we stunk and got best 70-31 we wasn't good enough to make the playoffs or a bowl game sure as heck didn't need to be playing in one . Now The way some of these bowl games are shaping up you can get the breaks beat off you and have a losing record and still make a bowl game. Yet you play the champsionship game and now your a nobody.. Go figure .. Pee wee football rocks !!! Where is my trophy I stomped at a rattle snake and got bit that's his fault .. I still win lol



Dont stomp them snakes anymore destroyer.


----------



## biggdogg (Dec 2, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> The point i was getting at was that if the BCS Bowls went solely by ranking( 1st-10th?), we'd have at least 4 schools( if not 5) in the prestige bowls.



if the BCS was done by ranking, there would be 6 SEC teams in the BCS bowls. the NCAA doesn't want to do a true 8,10 or even a 12 team playoff because it would be an all SEC playoff. the other conferences and the NCAA don't want that because the SEC would walk away with all the BCS money.


----------



## toolmkr20 (Dec 2, 2012)

elfiii said:


> Not me Huck. I want the Dawgs to burn down the whole state of Nebraska and I want it on every TV in the nation. 6 days later I want 'Bama to burn the whole state of Indiana to the ground so once and for all BCS is recognized for the bad joke it is.



I think he meant the black jerseys. I hope we smack them around the same way we did Hawaii.


----------



## elfiii (Dec 2, 2012)

toolmkr20 said:


> I think he meant the black jerseys. I hope we smack them around the same way we did Hawaii.



I could go for that. Black is the color of death.


----------



## Gadestroyer74 (Dec 3, 2012)

biggdogg said:


> if the BCS was done by ranking, there would be 6 SEC teams in the BCS bowls. the NCAA doesn't want to do a true 8,10 or even a 12 team playoff because it would be an all SEC playoff. the other conferences and the NCAA don't want that because the SEC would walk away with all the BCS money.


it should be the best teams in the US.. No matter what conference your in or how many is from what conference. I Wana see the best 25 teams and only the best if the should play in the highest stakes games. You earn it it's not a lottery or a feel sorry for you cause you had a bad year thing. If the other conferences aren't as good or as strong as the sec then they need to man up... It would be like saying Rick Hendricks in NASCAR can only have 2 of his 4 teams in the chase. sorry Rick you got to much money and wooped everybody but to be fair to the other teams we are only gonn allow you 2 teams. Sheesshh


----------



## Dudley Do-Wrong (Dec 3, 2012)

biggdogg said:


> if the BCS was done by ranking, there would be 6 SEC teams in the BCS bowls. the NCAA doesn't want to do a true 8,10 or even a 12 team playoff because it would be an all SEC playoff. the other conferences and the NCAA don't want that because the SEC would walk away with all the BCS money.



This is the bad thing about the SEC, no more than 2 teams from any conference can go to a BCS bowl.  Now we have top ranked teams going to second tier bowl games while Northern Illinois goes to the Orange Bowl.  In this respect, JJ was right when he said the BCS is broke.


----------



## Jetjockey (Dec 3, 2012)

Wah Wah Wah.  You guys are a bunch if baby's!  Why is it when your teams don't make a BCS game, the system is broken, yet when they do, the system works perfect?  You say all conferences should play a championship game, then you complain when your team loses its championship game and doesn't make a BCS game.  It's pretty simple actually.   If UGA would have won on the field, they would have been playing in a BCS game.  But since UGA has a losing record against ranked teams this year, they aren't playing in a BCS bowl.    It AMAZES me you guys think a team who went 1-2 against currently ranked teams should make a BCS bowl...  YOU HAD A LOSING RECORD AGAINST RANKED TEAMS FOR GOD SAKES!!!


----------



## northgeorgiasportsman (Dec 3, 2012)

Jetjockey said:


> YOU HAD A LOSING RECORD AGAINST RANKED TEAMS FOR GOD SAKES!!!



At our team made it to their conference championship....


----------



## Catdaddy SC (Dec 3, 2012)

Dudley Do-Wrong said:


> This is the bad thing about the SEC, no more than 2 teams from any conference can go to a BCS bowl.  Now we have top ranked teams going to second tier bowl games while Northern Illinois goes to the Orange Bowl.  In this respect, JJ was right when he said the BCS is broke.



S Carolina finished 9th last year and 10th this year and hasn't smelled a BCS game.


And they stomped a mudhole in Nebraska last year. Hope UGA scores 70 on them.


----------



## brownceluse (Dec 3, 2012)

Jetjockey said:


> Wah Wah Wah.  You guys are a bunch if baby's!  Why is it when your teams don't make a BCS game, the system is broken, yet when they do, the system works perfect?  You say all conferences should play a championship game, then you complain when your team loses its championship game and doesn't make a BCS game.  It's pretty simple actually.   If UGA would have won on the field, they would have been playing in a BCS game.  But since UGA has a losing record against ranked teams this year, they aren't playing in a BCS bowl.    It AMAZES me you guys think a team who went 1-2 against currently ranked teams should make a BCS bowl...  YOU HAD A LOSING RECORD AGAINST RANKED TEAMS FOR GOD SAKES!!!


You still made bro?


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Dec 3, 2012)

Jetjockey said:


> Wah Wah Wah.  You guys are a bunch if baby's!  Why is it when your teams don't make a BCS game, the system is broken, yet when they do, the system works perfect?  You say all conferences should play a championship game, then you complain when your team loses its championship game and doesn't make a BCS game.  It's pretty simple actually.   If UGA would have won on the field, they would have been playing in a BCS game.  But since UGA has a losing record against ranked teams this year, they aren't playing in a BCS bowl.    It AMAZES me you guys think a team who went 1-2 against currently ranked teams should make a BCS bowl...  YOU HAD A LOSING RECORD AGAINST RANKED TEAMS FOR GOD SAKES!!!



The epitome of ignorance. If a top five ranked team plays another top five ranked team logic dictates that one of them is going to lose. DUHHHHH !!!!

Outside of that, teams that play one more game than other teams that don't have conference play SHOULD get higher consideration. An 11-2 tream trumps a sissy 11-1 team all day long.


----------



## Jetjockey (Dec 3, 2012)

1-2 against ranked teams!!!!     And you guys think they should be in a BCS bowl!      Tell UGA to stop pulling out of high caliber OOC like the ones they had scheduled against Oregon, and stop scheduling drunk state university for OOC games to pad their record, and MAYBE they will play in a BCS game............  Oh wait, we've seen how UGA does in OOC games against decent opponents..  Maybe they should call Drunk State to schedule more games!!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Dec 3, 2012)

Jetjockey said:


> 1-2 against ranked teams!!!!     And you guys think they should be in a BCS bowl!      Tell UGA to stop pulling out of high caliber OOC like the ones they had scheduled against Oregon, and stop scheduling drunk state university for OOC games to pad their record, and MAYBE they will play in a BCS game............  Oh wait, we've seen how UGA does in OOC games against decent opponents..  Maybe they should call Drunk State to schedule more games!!


How many top 10 ranked teams, at the time of the game, did Oregon play during the regular season this year? 
Compared to their opponents with much tougher schedules NONE!!!


----------



## tell sackett (Dec 3, 2012)

Jetjockey said:


> Wah Wah Wah.  You guys are a bunch if baby's!  Why is it when your teams don't make a BCS game, the system is broken, yet when they do, the system works perfect?  You say all conferences should play a championship game, then you complain when your team loses its championship game and doesn't make a BCS game.  It's pretty simple actually.   If UGA would have won on the field, they would have been playing in a BCS game.  But since UGA has a losing record against ranked teams this year, they aren't playing in a BCS bowl.    It AMAZES me you guys think a team who went 1-2 against currently ranked teams should make a BCS bowl...  YOU HAD A LOSING RECORD AGAINST RANKED TEAMS FOR GOD SAKES!!!





Jetjockey said:


> 1-2 against ranked teams!!!!     And you guys think they should be in a BCS bowl!      Tell UGA to stop pulling out of high caliber OOC like the ones they had scheduled against Oregon, and stop scheduling drunk state university for OOC games to pad their record, and MAYBE they will play in a BCS game............  Oh wait, we've seen how UGA does in OOC games against decent opponents..  Maybe they should call Drunk State to schedule more games!!


----------



## HucK Finn (Dec 3, 2012)

elfiii said:


> Not me Huck. I want the Dawgs to burn down the whole state of Nebraska and I want it on every TV in the nation. 6 days later I want 'Bama to burn the whole state of Indiana to the ground so once and for all BCS is recognized for the bad joke it is.



I mean "black out" the uniforms ..... I wouldnt care if they broadcasted it from the moon.


----------



## HucK Finn (Dec 3, 2012)

Jetjockey said:


> Wah Wah Wah.  You guys are a bunch if baby's!  Why is it when your teams don't make a BCS game, the system is broken, yet when they do, the system works perfect?  You say all conferences should play a championship game, then you complain when your team loses its championship game and doesn't make a BCS game.  It's pretty simple actually.   If UGA would have won on the field, they would have been playing in a BCS game.  But since UGA has a losing record against ranked teams this year, they aren't playing in a BCS bowl.    It AMAZES me you guys think a team who went 1-2 against currently ranked teams should make a BCS bowl...  YOU HAD A LOSING RECORD AGAINST RANKED TEAMS FOR GOD SAKES!!!



Of course, this guy   .... 1) Is there no argument in the fact that the winner of the SEC is going to the title game, so naturally the runner up would go to the bowl game?... 2) Is there no argument in the fact the we are 11-2 and UF is 11-1 ONLY because we played an extra game?.... 3) Is there no argument in the fact that we beat UF in the regular season game?

In not saying that the BCS circumstances are not fair, I just think that you are crazy for composing a rant (as usual) that makes it seem the obvious fair choice for UGA, is to play at the Capital One bowl against #23 Nebraska, and to argue otherwise is "typical redneck SEC spew".


----------



## DSGB (Dec 3, 2012)

Thanatos said:


> Does Nebraska throw it around? I'd love to see JJ go out with a 4 sack or 5 sack game.



Not really. They are a top ten rushing offense and ranked somewhere in the high 80s passing. Their D is about opposite - ranked 95th against the run, but lead the nation in pass defense. I guess both teams will be pounding the ball.


----------



## Jetjockey (Dec 3, 2012)

The BCS Most likely looked at UGA's recent bowl success and decided they wanted someone who could compete in a BCS game.  Playing 3 teams who were ranked at any point in the season, and losing 2 of them, doesn't exactly scream BCS material now does it.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Dec 3, 2012)

Jetjockey said:


> The BCS Most likely looked at UGA's recent bowl success and decided they wanted someone who could compete in a BCS game.  Playing 3 teams who were ranked at any point in the season, and losing 2 of them, doesn't exactly scream BCS material now does it.



So in other words...............You got nothing.


----------



## tell sackett (Dec 3, 2012)

Morefrom a duck that's been hit by a 3" mag load and is flopping in the water, waiting on the lab to show up.


----------



## Jetjockey (Dec 3, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> So in other words...............You got nothing.



UGA beat 1 ranked team and lost to two.  I don't have to have anything.  They are exactly where they should be, in a NON BCS bowl!!!  If they want to play in a BCS bowl, win their games or schedule tougher teams.


----------



## HucK Finn (Dec 3, 2012)

Jetjockey said:


> The BCS Most likely looked at UGA's recent bowl success and decided they wanted someone who could compete in a BCS game.  Playing 3 teams who were ranked at any point in the season, and losing 2 of them, doesn't exactly scream BCS material now does it.



Yeah thats most likely what happened. 

Is is frustrating to feel sooooo strongly about an issue, and yet not be smart or articulate enough to be able to put together a supporting argument?


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Dec 3, 2012)

Jetjockey said:


> UGA beat 1 ranked team and lost to two.  I don't have to have anything.  They are exactly where they should be, in a NON BCS bowl!!!  If they want to play in a BCS bowl, win their games or schedule tougher teams.



Sort of like Oregon? 

Bottom line IS. The top five BCS rankings at the end of the regular season SHOULD get BCS bowl bids regardless of what happens in conference championship game. They earned the rank and the slot, period. When all conferences engage in a conference championship game then we can change that order.


----------



## riprap (Dec 3, 2012)

He's mad that Oregon looks like they are going to compete in the Tour de France when they suit up.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Dec 3, 2012)

riprap said:


> He's mad that Oregon looks like they are going to compete in the Tour de France when they suit up.



The problem with that IS. Oregon will be in a BCS bowl, even though they didn't play one single top 10 ranked opponent all season. Talk about a gimme, and a team that certainly doesn't deserve it. Even though they lost to a team that beat two out of three top 10 teams that DID play a tougher schedule. Oregon doesn't deserve to be ranked where they are simply based on their cream puff schedule. They certainly don't deserve a BCS bowl.


----------



## Madsnooker (Dec 3, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> The problem with that IS. Oregon will be in a BCS bowl, even though they didn't play one single top 10 ranked opponent all season. Talk about a gimme, and a team that certainly doesn't deserve it. Even though they lost to a team that beat two out of three top 10 teams that DID play a tougher schedule. Oregon doesn't deserve to be ranked where they are simply based on their cream puff schedule. They certainly don't deserve a BCS bowl.



Nobody wants Oregon in a bowl game. I would have loved to see them against UGA. They may run for 600yds in that game. Any Ga fan that says they would love to play Oregon would be LYING!!!!!!!!!

I can already hear it now if Nebraska wins, they didn't want to be there crap will be flying everywhere.

I predict UGA wins but UGA will have its hands full with Nebraskas run game. I think their stud running back will be back as well. I don't think this game will be near as easy as SEC fans believe.


----------



## HucK Finn (Dec 3, 2012)

Madsnooker said:


> Nobody wants Oregon in a bowl game. I would have loved to see them against UGA. They may run for 600yds in that game. Any Ga fan that says they would love to play Oregon would be LYING!!!!!!!!!
> 
> I can already hear it now if Nebraska wins, they didn't want to be there crap will be flying everywhere.
> 
> I predict UGA wins but UGA will have its hands full with Nebraskas run game. I think their stud running back will be back as well. I don't think this game will be near as easy as SEC fans believe.



UGA fan here, and I would rather play Oregon than Nebraska... just because they are a tougher team. 

I dont want to take anything away from Bama's backs ;Lacey and Yeldon are NFL bound, no doubt..... but it was the O line of Bama that got those rush yards.... Oregon even with those quick backs, dont have the kind of blocking that Bama had. Neither does Nebraska...


----------



## Catdaddy SC (Dec 3, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> The problem with that IS. Oregon will be in a BCS bowl, even though they didn't play one single top 10 ranked opponent all season. Talk about a gimme, and a team that certainly doesn't deserve it. Even though they lost to a team that beat two out of three top 10 teams that DID play a tougher schedule. Oregon doesn't deserve to be ranked where they are simply based on their cream puff schedule. They certainly don't deserve a BCS bowl.



They lost to Stanford. Stanford is #6 in the BCS.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Dec 3, 2012)

Catdaddy SC said:


> They lost to Stanford. Stanford is #6 in the BCS.



I am fully aware of who they played and lost to. Including Oregon, Stanford played three top ten teams in their schedule and only lost to one. At the time that Oregon played Stanford, Stanford was ranked #13. What a team is ranked after the play does not count in so much as the schedule is concerned and it still stands that Oregon did not play one single top ten team in so much as rankings were concerned at the time of each game. 

Stanford played a much tougher schedule than Oregon and handed them what they deserved.


----------



## elfiii (Dec 3, 2012)

Jetjockey said:


> Wah Wah Wah.  You guys are a bunch if baby's!  Why is it when your teams don't make a BCS game, the system is broken, yet when they do, the system works perfect?  You say all conferences should play a championship game, then you complain when your team loses its championship game and doesn't make a BCS game.  It's pretty simple actually.   If UGA would have won on the field, they would have been playing in a BCS game.  But since UGA has a losing record against ranked teams this year, they aren't playing in a BCS bowl.    It AMAZES me you guys think a team who went 1-2 against currently ranked teams should make a BCS bowl...  YOU HAD A LOSING RECORD AGAINST RANKED TEAMS FOR GOD SAKES!!!



You're as big a circus clown in this forum as you are in the Political forum. I'm shocked.


----------



## Catdaddy SC (Dec 3, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> I am fully aware of who they played and lost to. Including Oregon, Stanford played three top ten teams in their schedule and only lost to one. At the time that Oregon played Stanford, Stanford was ranked #13. What a team is ranked after the play does not count in so much as the schedule is concerned and it still stands that Oregon did not play one single top ten team in so much as rankings were concerned at the time of each game.
> 
> Stanford played a much tougher schedule than Oregon and handed them what they deserved.





I think we both agree on Oregon, but I think you should count where teams end up ranking-wise, not where they are on gameday. I think the computers adjust every week as the season goes.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Dec 3, 2012)

Catdaddy SC said:


> I think we both agree on Oregon, but I think you should count where teams end up ranking-wise, not where they are on gameday. I think the computers adjust every week as the season goes.



When arguing apples to apples you have to play by the terms set forth by the opponent. In this case, Jet Jockey and his argument regarding who UGA played during the regular season. If we bent the rules to apply your parameters then UGA comes out heads and tails above Oregon. Either way, he is wrong, the bowl game Oregon gets is wrong, and UGA got screwed in the end due to a flawed system.


----------



## brownceluse (Dec 3, 2012)

Go Dawgs! AM should press charges on that hit!


----------



## KyDawg (Dec 3, 2012)

Go Dawgs lets just beat Nebraska. I  hope we can get over the SECCG loss and played inspired football.


----------



## elfiii (Dec 3, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Either way, he is wrong, the bowl game Oregon gets is wrong, and UGA got screwed in the end due to a flawed system.



This ^. If 'Bama had lost they would be in the same position.

You can successfully argue an 11-2 team doesn't belong in the NC game if there are other teams that are 12-0 or 12-1. You can't successfully argue a team in the Top 10 doesn't deserve a BCS slot and a team below the Top 10 does. It's asinine and everybody knows it.


----------



## KyDawg (Dec 3, 2012)

Any system that has N Illinois in BCS bowl and Ga. out is stupid.


----------



## Madsnooker (Dec 3, 2012)

HucK Finn said:


> UGA fan here, and I would rather play Oregon than Nebraska... just because they are a tougher team.
> 
> I dont want to take anything away from Bama's backs ;Lacey and Yeldon are NFL bound, no doubt..... but it was the O line of Bama that got those rush yards.... Oregon even with those quick backs, dont have the kind of blocking that Bama had. Neither does Nebraska...



And neither does the last 4 or 5 teams that UGA played before Bama but they still gave up HUGE rushing numbers. When I said that UGA fans don't want anything to do with Oregon, I meant in their minds. I know you would rather play Oregon than Nebraska because you percieve them a much better team and the win would mean more. But you know as well as I do that they way UGA has been run on by almost every team the last half of the season, you would be on pins and needles at the start of that game wondering what was about to unfold. I know I would be if I were a UGA fan. I know its easy for everyone to rip Oregon since they lost a game but thats still a monster I can garuntee you most D cordinators would rather not game plan for if they didn't have to.


----------



## polkhunt (Dec 3, 2012)

Much as I would like to see Nebraska win this will be an easy win for GA. I would say 70-17 would not be to far fetched.


----------



## Jetjockey (Dec 3, 2012)

Hey Miguel.  UGA's SOS ranks them at #41 in the Sagarin SOS ratings.  Oregon ranks #33.  Oregon beat 4 teams who were ranked on game day, UGA beat 1.  Oregon lost their game by a last second field goal in overtime.  UGA got CRUSHED by 28.  Oregon has a better ranking, better record, and they played a tougher schedule, yet you think UGA should be in a BCS game over them?

Speaking of 28 points.  If you add up the total points of all 4 Oregon losses in the last three years, losses that include 2 SEC champions, they only equal 22 points TOTAL!!  Yet UGA gets BLOWN OUT by 28 against SC, and you think that should put them in front of Oregon??  I definitely want whatever you are smoking.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Dec 3, 2012)

Jetjockey said:


> Oregon beat 4 teams who were ranked on game day,



Not in the top 10. That was my specification, or can't you read. All of the other drivel you posted is just that.


----------



## Jetjockey (Dec 3, 2012)

And your point is????  Oregon played a tougher schedule, they have a better record, a higher ranking, and they played the exact same number of conference games.

 Oh ya, and while they didn't beat a top 10 team, they didn't lose to TWO "top 10" teams either!!


----------



## tcward (Dec 3, 2012)

Jetjockey said:


> Wah Wah Wah.  You guys are a bunch if baby's!  Why is it when your teams don't make a BCS game, the system is broken, yet when they do, the system works perfect?  You say all conferences should play a championship game, then you complain when your team loses its championship game and doesn't make a BCS game.  It's pretty simple actually.   If UGA would have won on the field, they would have been playing in a BCS game.  But since UGA has a losing record against ranked teams this year, they aren't playing in a BCS bowl.    It AMAZES me you guys think a team who went 1-2 against currently ranked teams should make a BCS bowl...  YOU HAD A LOSING RECORD AGAINST RANKED TEAMS FOR GOD SAKES!!!



I thought it was troll time!!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Dec 3, 2012)

Jetjockey said:


> And your point is????  Oregon played a tougher schedule, they have a better record, a higher ranking, and they played the exact same number of conference games.
> 
> Oh ya, and while they didn't beat a top 10 team, they didn't lose to TWO "top 10" teams either!!



You must be getting the good stuff to smoke from the NW. The only team Oregon played that is still in the top 10 actually beat Oregon. Not only did UGA play the #2 team in the nation at the time, they beat them. Plus three of the teams they played are still in the top 10, with one of them going to the NC game. And Oregon had a tougher schedule? Dude, do you realize how stupid you sound with your insane rhetoric?


----------



## tcward (Dec 3, 2012)

And I guess the next statement is gonna be how ND with their awesome one man wrecking crew is gonna beat Bama!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Dec 3, 2012)

tcward said:


> And I guess the next statement is gonna be how ND with their awesome one man wrecking crew is gonna beat Bama!


He'll pull up some rating that doesn't mean anything to anyone other than him to prove that it is so.


----------



## HucK Finn (Dec 3, 2012)

jetjockey said:


> and your point is????  Oregon played a tougher schedule, they have a better record, a higher ranking, and they played the exact same number of conference games.
> 
> Oh ya, and while they didn't beat a top 10 team, they didn't lose to two "top 10" teams either!!



gigantic lol!!!!!!!


----------



## Matthew6 (Dec 3, 2012)

KyDawg said:


> Any system that has N Illinois in BCS bowl and Ga. out is stupid.



This^^^^^^^^^^^


----------



## brownceluse (Dec 3, 2012)

Why do yall feed the troll? If we all put him on ignore we wont even know he's here.


----------



## tcward (Dec 3, 2012)

northgeorgiasportsman said:


> At our team made it to their conference championship....



And that's the fact Jack!


----------



## Jetjockey (Dec 3, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> He'll pull up some rating that doesn't mean anything to anyone other than him to prove that it is so.



Well Oregon is going to a BCS bowl and UGA isn't, so the ranking must mean something to someone!!


----------



## tcward (Dec 3, 2012)

brownceluse said:


> Why do yall feed the troll? If we all put him on ignore we wont even know he's here.



Great idea!


----------



## KyDawg (Dec 3, 2012)

Jetjockey said:


> Well Oregon is going to a BCS bowl and UGA isn't, so the ranking must mean something to someone!!



So is N Illinois. Maybe they dont mean much.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 3, 2012)

brownceluse said:


> Why do yall feed the troll? If we all put him on ignore we wont even know he's here.






Troll's gotta eat too . . .


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Dec 3, 2012)

brownceluse said:


> Why do yall feed the troll? If we all put him on ignore we wont even know he's here.



I concur. I've been looking for a new recipient for the Iggy list award. I think I've just found it.


----------



## Jetjockey (Dec 3, 2012)

tcward said:


> Great idea!



Can't handle the truth so you guys run and hide...  Classic!!!


----------



## HucK Finn (Dec 3, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> I concur. I've been looking for a new recipient for the Iggy list award. I think I've just found it.



Ehh..... I think "train wrecks" are fun to watch. 

I actually would like to hear more about this Oregon team and PAC 12 football.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Dec 3, 2012)

HucK Finn said:


> Ehh..... I think "train wrecks" are fun to watch.
> 
> I actually would like to hear more about this Oregon team and PAC 12 football.



Watching the Georgia high school football playoffs are more exciting.


----------



## KyDawg (Dec 3, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Watching the Georgia high school football playoffs are more exciting.



That is what I will be doing Friday night.


----------



## tcward (Dec 3, 2012)

Jetjockey said:


> Can't handle the truth so you guys run and hide...  Classic!!!



Not any truth in your rhetoric. Only biased opinion. No I'm not hiding, I like reading the comics every once in awhile.


----------



## Jetjockey (Dec 3, 2012)

Hey Huck...  You should watch it sometime.. But the SEC fans don't want you to know about their head to head losing record against the PAC-12 during the BCS era.  I can't WAIT for 2014!!!!!!!!


----------



## tcward (Dec 3, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Watching the Georgia high school football playoffs are more exciting.



Well, OF COURSE it would be!


----------



## tcward (Dec 3, 2012)

Jetjockey said:


> Hey Huck...  You should watch it sometime.. But the SEC fans don't want you to know about their head to head losing record against the PAC-12 during the BCS era.  I can't WAIT for 2014!!!!!!!!



He was kidding dude.


----------



## Jetjockey (Dec 3, 2012)

tcward said:


> Not any truth in your rhetoric. Only biased opinion. No I'm not hiding, I like reading the comics every once in awhile.


It must not be too biased considering Oregon is in a BCS game and UGA isn't. I read the SEC actually had to pull for UGA to get the game they did since they were dropping down the bowl game ladder like a rock!  That's what happens when you refuse to schedule anyone but FCS schools for your OOC games!!!  But UGA HAS to do that to pad their schedule, because we've all seen what's happened to UGA in recent years when they scheduled decent OOC opponents.


----------



## Jetjockey (Dec 3, 2012)

tcward said:


> He was kidding dude.


Ya, I know..  Didn't you get the reverse sarcasm???


----------



## brownceluse (Dec 3, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Troll's gotta eat too . . .



They do, but they should eat what we dont want....


----------



## tcward (Dec 3, 2012)

Jetjockey said:


> It must not be too biased considering Oregon is in a BCS game and UGA isn't. I read the SEC actually had to pull for UGA to get the game they did since they were dropping down the bowl game ladder like a rock!  That's what happens when you refuse to schedule anyone but FCS schools for your OOC games!!!  But UGA HAS to do that to pad their schedule, because we've all seen what's happened to UGA in recent years when they scheduled decent OOC opponents.



And also what happens to Quacks when they end up in a game with an SEC opponent.


----------



## chadair (Dec 3, 2012)

not sure why yall keep playin with the troll. but to answer a simple question he asked, the BCS allows one team tie in for each conference. thats the ONLY reason Uga is NOT gettin a BCS bowl. Uga could have easily of gotten it over UF.


----------



## tcward (Dec 3, 2012)

chadair said:


> not sure why yall keep playin with the troll. but to answer a simple question he asked, the BCS allows one team tie in for each conference. thats the ONLY reason Uga is NOT gettin a BCS bowl. Uga could have easily of gotten it over UF.



It's fun!!!


----------



## Jetjockey (Dec 3, 2012)

tcward said:


> And also what happens to Quacks when they end up in a game with an SEC opponent.



3-2 in the BCS era.  Any other questions?


----------



## Gadestroyer74 (Dec 3, 2012)

Wow y'all are nuts.. I think Hawaii should play for the national championship !!


----------



## Madsnooker (Dec 4, 2012)

I'm no JJ fan but WOW, yall want to put him on ignore list? Thats about as weak an argument as I've seen here. I can see if someone just gets out of hand or starts calling poeple stupid or something but I have to give him one thing, after all the childish comments slung his way he still seems to keep it light although persisiten!. Not sure why he gets under the skin of so many. 

I don't know how anyone can argue this point about UGA that JJ made?   

"That's what happens when you refuse to schedule anyone but FCS schools for your OOC games!!! But UGA HAS to do that to pad their schedule, because we've all seen what's happened to UGA in recent years when they scheduled decent OOC opponents."

Although I disagree with alot of his thoughts, he does have alot of good points. It seems after these points is when he gits ripped the most. He has asked 3 times for someone to explain why the sec has a losing record againt the Pac 12 since the start of BCS and not one has given a logical response and there very well may be one, I don't know?

Enough of backing JJ, I just couldn't believe some of the replys I'm reading. Some very thin skinned SEC fans here.


----------



## Madsnooker (Dec 4, 2012)

HucK Finn said:


> Ehh..... I think "train wrecks" are fun to watch.
> 
> I actually would like to hear more about this Oregon team and PAC 12 football.



Huck, its the team that Saban thought he might be playing and started crying about the style of offense they run. 

I simply cant believe you guys are acting like UGA is so much better than Oregon with that pathetic run defense UGA has. I have no idea who would win but to act like Oregon is worse than UGA which has already been blown out this year is just simply nuts. Just because UGA went toe to toe with the sec poster child, now UGA is some awesome team.

Someone please tell me of one single team other than UF that UGA beat with a pulse. OK GT had a pulse about like my grandmother but a pulse non the less.


----------



## rex upshaw (Dec 4, 2012)

Oregon is a heck of a team.


----------



## tcward (Dec 4, 2012)

Oregon and Ohio State are the two best teams in the country. Nuff said!


----------



## HucK Finn (Dec 4, 2012)

Oregon as a great football team.... Now what are your going to post about?


----------



## brownceluse (Dec 4, 2012)

HucK Finn said:


> Oregon as a great football team.... Now what are your going to post about?


----------



## Jetjockey (Dec 5, 2012)

HucK Finn said:


> Oregon as a great football team.... Now what are your going to post about?



Why it that it took you so long to agree with me!


----------



## MCBUCK (Dec 5, 2012)

Jetjockey said:


> UGA beat 1 ranked team and lost to two.  I don't have to have anything.  They are exactly where they should be, in a NON BCS bowl!!!  If they want to play in a BCS bowl, win their games or schedule tougher teams.



yes we did....we beat #2 ranked Florida, lost to #2 Ranked Bama, and #5 ranked USCe....oh wait...those are all SEC teams!!



Madsnooker said:


> A_nd neither does the last 4 or 5 teams that UGA played before Bama_ but they still gave up HUGE rushing numbers. When I said that UGA fans don't want anything to do with Oregon, I meant in their minds. I know you would rather play Oregon than Nebraska because you percieve them a much better team and the win would mean more. But you know as well as I do that they way UGA has been run on by almost every team the last half of the season, you would be on pins and needles at the start of that game wondering what was about to unfold. I know I would be if I were a UGA fan. I know its easy for everyone to rip Oregon since they lost a game but thats still a monster I can garuntee you most D cordinators would rather not game plan for if they didn't have to.



and we beat those last 4 or 5 teams as follows....37-10.....38-0.......45-14.......45-14......42-10
I don't care if Oregon would run for 300 yards on our defense...the end result is all that matters....


----------



## MCBUCK (Dec 5, 2012)

oh..and one other thing....the final top ten has two...TWO ...PacWhatever teams....and 6..count em...6 SEC teams..the PacWhatever has a total of 3 teams in the top 25 while the SEC was starting to run out of teams to rank in the top 25 after half of our conference was already in the top 10. Once you get out of the top ten, well.....you may as well be in the Big10, Big12, PacWhatever, MAC, Sunbelt, etc....


----------



## Jetjockey (Dec 5, 2012)

That's because you play 8 conference games and pad the rest of your schedules.   PAC-12 teams play one extra conference game and end up knocking eachother out of the rankings.  Toss out another 7 losses across the SEC and let's see how many you have ranked in the top 10.  4 ranked PAC-12 teams dropped out of the rankings when they played the 9th conference game.


----------



## HucK Finn (Dec 5, 2012)

Jetjockey said:


> Why it that it took you so long to agree with me!



Well I never argued that Oregon had a "bad" football team.  

I still do not agree that the Pac 12 is a currently a tougher conference than the SEC, nor do I agree the Oregon would automatically beat UGA.  

I understand that the PAC 12 has owns the series against the SEC in regular season play( for the past 12-14 years).... but that stat alone is not enough to convience me that the PAC 12 is a tougher conference.... I will admit I have not gone back to take a look at the individual games that the PAC 12 won against SEC teams.... but I do know that the SEC puts more players in the NFL than other conferences, and I also know that the SEC has won the last 6 national titles, one of which was against the Ducks. I also know that the SEC has more ranked teams year in and year out than does the PAC 12

Your argument is (to the best of my understanding) that the SEC is overrated and casts an undeserving shadow on the PAC 12. You ask the same question every thread about how the PAC 12 owns the series against the SEC. As stated above I have not go back to look at each individual match up, so the only thing I can say to that is, on those days the PAC 12 teams out performed the SEC.

Explain this to me; How are we overrated if the SEC has won the last 6 BCS title games? (with 4 different teams)

How are we overrated if the SEC has put more players in the NFL than any other conference? (in the past 5 years)

Here are a few more facts:

The SEC owns the all time match up against the PAC 12 at 64-40

The SEC also owns the all time match up against all othe conferences with the exception of the Big 10, which is tied at 93-93

The SEC has an average of 9 teams per year with a top 25 recruiting class. 

We also have the fastest players each year in the NFL combine. We also have 8 of the highest paid coaches in college football, and for what it is worth we have 8 of the biggest stadiums in the country.

I will say that the PAC 12 is the second best conference in football.... but if you take USCw out of the PAC 12 then the all around stats do not compare to the SEC whos stats are pretty much evenly distributed through out the conference.

The PAC 12 is good, but second best none the less.


----------



## brownceluse (Dec 5, 2012)

The pac 12 sux!


----------



## Madsnooker (Dec 6, 2012)

tcward said:


> Oregon and Ohio State are the two best teams in the country. Nuff said!



No there not. Oregon has lost a game already.


----------



## Madsnooker (Dec 6, 2012)

HucK Finn said:


> .... Now what are your going to post about?



I didn't realize I needed to run that by you???


----------

